# illegal picture use



## Ron-NY (May 23, 2008)

It has been brought to my attention that one of my pics is being used on e-bay. Not only was permission not asked but they didn't even bother to remove my name from the picture. I have written to the seller an await the response. Please direct me to the thread with instructions how to handle this, if the thread still exists.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Orchid-Paph-Hid...ryZ25463QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Candace (May 23, 2008)

I posted this on OSF but here it is.

http://pages.ebay.com/help/tp/vero-rights-owner.html


This reminds me of a cheer we used to do when I was a cheerleader. Let's say it all together, shall we? 

"Go get'um aha"
"Go get'um aha"
"Go get'um, go get'um, go get'um, UH, UH, UH!"


----------



## Ron-NY (May 23, 2008)

thanks Candace

Done and in fax machine...thanks


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2008)

Nice photo Ron; how long have you had that plant for sale?! oke:


----------



## MoreWater (May 23, 2008)

I'm always glad to see more people make use of VeRO! :clap:


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 24, 2008)

The description sounds like a pitch from a used car salesman. Nice photo, is that your plant Ron?


----------



## Heather (May 24, 2008)

Looks like a lot of folks these days are sniping from Stephen's site. I wonder if there's anything we can do about that? (Stephen?)

Think we should make that link a sticky in the top of the photo forums? I'd be happy to do that today if you wish it so.


----------



## Candace (May 24, 2008)

I think a sticky about photo copyright and use for commercial purposes would be a great idea. Does Stephen's site have a copyright useage warning? Unfortunatey, you can do images searches that finds the photos and you can bypass webpages so some people may only be viewing images and not seeing the warnings. But this seller should know better since isn't this the same one Ernie had problems with??


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2008)

I see that the picture has been removed. Yay!


----------



## Ron-NY (May 26, 2008)

the auction was removed because of the copyright infringement. 

the pic is of a cross I had but unfortunately, it died of crown rot


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 27, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> the pic is of a cross I had but unfortunately, it died of crown rot



I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the plant Ron but now you can see why I use my special photography techniques! :crazy:


----------



## Ron-NY (May 27, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.


 so was I


----------

